# 2 Bodies to go please



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are a couple body bags I made today. I still have 2 more to finish. So now I have fresh bodies all wrapped up and ready for the take out window.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ewwww I bet your neighbors love that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, gross!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats awesome...those poor victims...bet you get a lot of attention, huh!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. Im too much a of a wuss to make one of these though, I think my neighbors would probably **** if they saw that.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Very creepy! What did you use for the bodies?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh the bodies look awesome! Are they blow up dolls??


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like that you can see the bodies inside the body bag, very cool!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Gross! Nice job!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I love em. These would look good in my yard. What are the bodies made of?


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Joiseygal said:


> Oh the bodies look awesome! Are they blow up dolls??


Giggetty!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great living room decorations. Put them right in front of your picture window so all the neighbors can enjoy them too.


----------



## Wakis (May 1, 2010)

Those are really awesome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice and creepy love the title!!!!


----------

